# weil er immer wieder weggeflogen ist...



## FireRaptor

Hallo.

Ich möchte wissen, ob diesen Satz richtig ist. 

Es war nicht einfach, einen Vogel zu fangen, weil er immer wieder weggeflogen *ist*??. 

Die Spanische Übersetzung ist "No fue fácil capturar un pájaro, porque se volaba una y otra vez".


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

>Es war nicht einfach, einen Vogel zu fangen, weil er immer wieder weggeflogen *ist.
*
_wegfliegen_ es un verbo intransitivo de movimiento y por tanto se conjuga con el auxiliar _sein_. Ja, deine*r*/de*r*/diese*r* Satz ist richtig.

Saludos,


----------



## Seal_Br

ich hätte *wieder und wieder* gesagt

was glaubt ihr Leute?


----------



## FireRaptor

kunvla said:


> _wegfliegen_ es un verbo intransitivo de movimiento y por tanto se conjuga con el auxiliar _sein_. Ja, deine*r*/de*r*/diese*r* Satz ist richtig.
> 
> Saludos,



Eso lo tengo claro, lo que me estaba haciendo dudar es si la conjugación del sein que utilicé era la correcta. Igualmente gracias, también por dejarme claro otro fallo que cometí sin ser conciente de ello.


----------



## kunvla

FireRaptor said:


> Eso lo tengo claro, lo que me estaba haciendo dudar es si la conjugación del sein que utilicé era la correcta. Igualmente gracias, también por dejarme claro otro fallo que cometí sin ser conciente de ello.


No estaba claro, ya que esta conjugación se pone en todas las gramáticas.

ich bin
du bist
er, sie, es ist

wir sind
ihr seid
sie sind (Sie sind)

Saludos,


----------



## FireRaptor

kunvla said:


> No estaba claro, ya que esta conjugación se pone en todas las gramáticas.



¿Con esto quieres decir, en cualquier estructura gramatical??, La frase en español decía "Él volaba", y hasta el tema que he abarcado en mis lecciones, interpreto el "Er ist weggeflogen" como "Él ha volado", por ello no estaba muy seguro de que esta fuera la traducción exacta de la frase. Igualmente, gracias.


----------



## Seal_Br

*"Er ist weggeflogen" *-> *El (pájaro) se ha escapado volando*


----------



## kunvla

FireRaptor said:


> ¿Con esto quieres decir, en cualquier estructura gramatical??, La frase en español decía "Él volaba", y hasta el tema que he abarcado en mis lecciones, interpreto el "Er ist weggeflogen" como "Él ha volado", por ello no estaba muy seguro de que esta fuera la traducción exacta de la frase. Igualmente, gracias.


Ahora sí veo que quieres saber. Pero lo que preguntaste en tu post #1 es  si la oración es correcta (y sí de hecho lo es, aunque no me suena bien,  lo que es otra cosa).

Ahora bien. Los tiempos pasados del alemán  en general carecen de los aspectos imperfectivo o perfectivo (aoristo) y  así es en tu ejemplo en que el Perfekt (ist weggeflogen) y el  Präteritum (flog weg) significan lo mismo, esto es, la acción iterativa.  Sin embargo, esto se deduce del hecho que se ha usado la combinación de  los adverbios de iteración_ immer wieder_.

El uso de los pasados en el alemán no es tan complicado como en el  español, el Perfekt se usa más en la lengua hablada y el Präteritum más  en la lengua escrita. Te lo voy a explicar un poco.

Du kommst von der Jagt auf Vögel und deine Frau möchte wissen, ob du erfolgreich warst.

—Na Schatz, hast du genügend Vögel für das Mittagessen gefangen?
—Es war nicht einfach, einen Vogel zu fangen, denn jedesmal, wenn ich vesucht habe, einen zu fangen, ist er weggeflogen.
—Nun müssen wir wieder mal Maden und Käfer essen.
—Nein, ich habe aber einen Reh erlegt!


30 Jahre später hast einen Buch über dein Leben in der Wildnis geschrieben und jetzt zitiere ich hier eine Passage aus dem Buch:

Wenn ich noch ein Wilder war und im Urwald lebte, musste ich hin und wieder auch Vögel jagen, um mich zu ernähren. Es war nicht einfach, einen Vogel zu fangen, denn jedesmal, wenn ich vesuchte, einen zu fangen, flog er weg. Und wenn ich keinen fangen konnte, mussten wir uns mit Maden und Käfern ernähren. Aber manchmal hatte ich Glück und erlegte einen Reh oder ein Wildschwein. Blablabla...


Saludos,


----------



## Sowka

FireRaptor said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich möchte wissen, ob dieser Satz richtig ist.
> 
> Es war nicht einfach, einen Vogel zu fangen, weil er immer wieder weggeflogen *ist*??.



Der Satz ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Im Deutschen werden _Perfekt_ und _Imperfekt_ (_Präteritum_) etwas anders verwendet als im Spanischen; es gibt nicht so strikte Regeln für die Zeiten der Vergangenheit wie im Spanischen. Deshalb kann ein Satz, der im spanischen _Imperfect_o steht, im Deutschen oft sehr gut mit _Perfekt_ wiedergegeben werden. Es gibt im Deutschforum einige interessante Diskussionen darüber:
Perfekt / Imperfekt
Perfekt vs. Präteritum
Perfekt, Präteritum



Seal_Br said:


> ich hätte *wieder und wieder* gesagt



"Wieder und wieder" ist auch schön. Ich empfinde es als stärker betont als "immer wieder".


----------

